# The Return of Russ



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

On Fenris, the cold world of the mighty Space Wolves, the current chapter master Logan Grimnar has called for a mighty feast to celebrate the coming Great Hunt were the Sons of Russ seek out their master who has been missing for thousands of years. Many of Russ's artifacts that he set out with on a great quest have been returned over the generations to the fang but the Space Wolves know that one day he will return to claim them and once again lead the chapter to great glories.

Celebrations are at their peak as all the Brother-Marines that are currently on Fenris, from the Blood Claw packs to the Chapter Master himself eat, drink and tell tales of past mighty deeds and talk of future exploits to come. Sitting beside the Great Wolf is Ulrik the Slayer the oldest Wolf Priest in the chapter, Njal Stormcaller the Rune Priest and of the Navigator House Belisarius, Lady Gabriella. Though not fully to her liking, Lady Gabriella welcomes the celebration taking place and attends out of respect to The great Leman Russ who ordered her house be protected for the service provided to the Space Wolves over the generations.
"Lord Grimnar, i see most of the Fang is celebrating but not all, is something afoot?" says Lady Gabriella. With a smile the Great Wolf turns to Lady Gabriella, "i see the fondness for the young pup Ragnar brings out your concern but fear not for he is just out looking for a Blood Claw pack that are probably chasing their own tales in a sudden storm to the east. Nothing the nose of the young Ragnar cant deal with!"
The feasting continued until the next day and the Space Wolves readied for the final ceremony were the most honoured of all dreadnoughts, Bjorn the Fell-Handed would tell of the last time Russ was in the Fang at the Feast of the Emperor's Ascension. How he as the only member left of Russ's retinue and current chapter master of the time decided to seek out the Russ when he failed to return after seven years missing in the galaxy. Bjorn who is woken to start the proceedings of the Great Hunt as he started the Great Hunt all those thousands of years before. 

All falls silent and every single person present settles with the greatest of respect to one that has walked and fought along side the great father wolf himself. Just as Bjorn starts, both the Rune Priest Njal Stormcaller and Lady Gabriella sense something is wrong and to the gasps of all present interupt the ceremony. "Honourable Bjorn forgive my interruption but something is not right on the lands of the wolf, Great Wolf call all men to arms for there is a great disturbance unlike i have felt before, do you not agree Lady Gabriella" said Njal. "I concur Lord Grimnar this should not be taken lightly. The disturbance is familiar somehow but being masked by powerful forces" Lady Gabriella said anxiously. As all the Wolves readied for battle and dispersed out into the Fang the senior retinue of Logan Grimnar waited for reports of intruders so they could go direct to the threat and reap justice for this insult to the chapter. Bjorn turned toward Njal and Gabriella "the only insult for the interruption is from these upstarts who set foot on Fenris and dare enter the lair of the wolf. they will be met with stormbolter and chainblade and be made to pay, on my oath to the Russ and the Emperor"
"Well im glad 10000 years hasnt put out the fire in your belly even if you may not have one anymore, my old friend Bjorn. Given the size of you know im almost certain you would make good on that threat even on one as mighty as me" came a jovial laughter from the corner of the Great Hall.
All eyes slowly turned and for what seemed like the longest minute everyone ,even Bjorn, was held in a stunned silence. 
"Whats the matter, have they removed your tongue too my friend" came the same gleeful voice. 
All around the outskirts of the Great Hall from the shadows stepped the intruders followers and from the tales of legend stepped the wolf brothers of the Thirteenth Company being lead by the mightiest of the wolves Leman Russ.
All Bjorn could manage was "can it finally be" as all of Logan Grimnars retinue instantly fell to their knees in near tears of joy.
"Yes it is I, for the Imperium is in desperate need of heroes and who is more heroic than the Wolves of the Emperor and by the look of things Lord Grimnar you have reared some mighty heroes indeed" the intruder turned to address the chapter master. 

Once the shock had subsided and all the wolves had been recalled, the Primarch of the Space Wolves called a mighty feast to address the whole chapter.
"Mighty Logan i have heard of all the deeds you have accomplished and how you have lead this chapter and i will hold you in equal esteem alongside me in the coming battles, for there will be much need for warriors such as you for as much as i am my fathers son i cannot aspire to be in all places like He".
"Thank you my lord but i would revert back to a blood claw just to even fight by your side. I and a long line before me right back to the venerable Bjorn have only been custodian to this position and have longed for this day. When we grew impatient we set out to look for you but only ever retrieved tokens of your whereabouts" replied Logan Grimnar.
"i wondered if i would ever come to see my belongings again, after 10000 years you are bound to misplace things dont you agree" as Russ walked over to were the wolf guard were sitting. He turned to one of the guard who had the darkest black hair. "so young Ragnar, what of my spear. i heard you were last in possession of it. i would like to hold it once more"
Ragnar Blackmane who years ago lost the Spear of Russ, could not even make eye contact with the Primarch of his chapter because since he lost it valiantly defending the chapter against their most hated enemy the Thousand Sons he had felt nothing but shame. "i am sorry my lord but it is lost and i accept any punishment you see fit to give"
With a loud laugh Russ held Ragnar by the shoulders "Have no shame my son for i know what you did with my spear and what enemy you faced with it. Its just a shame you didnt take the eye out of the traitarous scum but be sure i will give you plenty of opportunity to attempt that in the coming battles. Besides, i never cared for it too much anyway, nothing can beat the cold hard steel of Mjalnar"
Russ turned to address the wolves again with his hand on the hilt of the sword Mjalnar "Right now, my brothers have returned to their people and are readying to continue my fathers work".
The other Primarchs have returned also? said Logan "How can this be, its beyond belief that you have returned to us Lord but for the others also?"
"I agree, for i have been called the most insane barbarian of all the Emperors son but by the standards of some of my brothers im the most sane of them all. For the Great Kahn goes and gets himself lost in the webway with nothing but the Dark Eldar brethren for company and Corrax and Dorn think they can take on the Ruinous Powers all by themselves too. On my quest for the Tree of Life i found myself rescuing by brothers at the one time they have needed me most. This will surely get the back up of The Lion when the story is told" Russ chuckled. "But this was not all my doing, my great company brothers here are the mightiest warriors the warp has ever known but we had help 'from a unexpected quarter' for we did not know of things of sorcerous powers in the beginning of my quest"
Lady Gabriella and Njal sensed it before it was seen and from what seemed like out of nowhere stepped a Eldar of Craftworld Ulthwe. 
Every bolter in the room aimed instantly at the alien and loud growl went up all round the Great Hall.
"Please lower you weapons my sons for the Sons of Russ would maybe a distant memory if not for my honoured friend who gave aid in our most needed time when the traitors of the Alpha Legion nearly got the best of us in the times of the Great Heresy" said Russ calmly.
"Thank you Lord Russ but if it wasnt for you i would be lost to 'She Who Thirsts' and that debt can never be repayed" spoke the Eldar in perfect Fenrisian. "Well consider it repayed Eldrad Ulthran of Craftworld Ulthwe but im sure there will be many times over you will save my skin as we have done for each other in our travels"
All the Space Wolves were uneasy with this but if the Great Leman Russ decrees to stand down than stand down they will.
"How ever much the insufferable Inquistion would lead the Imperium to belive that all xenos are the enemy, even my Father knows that without the Eldar we would find it difficult to finally rid the galaxy of the Ruiniuos Powers. We will need every able warrior for the coming battle for this the Final Battle, The Wolf Time" Leman Russ proclaimed with a mighty roar and with this the whole of Fenris filled with the biggest battle cry ever heard and readied itself for the biggest crusade since the time of the Emperor.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

please leave some honest comments. im not a great writer but thought i would give it a go. if anyone thinks something could be changed or whatever feel free to leave a comment.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

*By the Order of the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition, Thread moved to 40K Fiction.*

Excellent story, btw! I'd love to see you as a continuing author...we don't have too many rewriters around.
-Dirge


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Very good, I personally think it's better than the one about Sanguinius. As I said with your last story, are you gonna expand on this one, like write a few stories about the new crusade launched?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

glad you liked this one. i may write something about the forth coming crusade but im new to this writing lark and it maybe more than i can handle at the minute. especially to do it any justice. if anyone wanted to expand on the sangiunius one then feel free.
i may just improve or re write the sangiunius one to give it more of a fleshing out like this russ one so keep your eyes peeled for The Return of Sanguinius 2.0.


----------



## grey-slayer (May 10, 2008)

I love your idea behind these stories. How many (and which) of the primarchs are you planning on having return? I know Sanguinius was _dead_ so would that mean that any of them (except perhaps Ferrus Manus who lost his head) could come back for this next crusade?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

all of the primarchs have the potential to return even sanguinius and ferrus mannus. read my return of sanguinius story to see how he would return and my personal belief is that ferrus mannus is alive with a head like collosus from x-men and surely the necrodermis hands of his would want to live on and they could easily create a new head. the necrons did have their soul essence transfered to a necrodermis body so whats stopping the samething happening with ferrus seeing as he had control of his hands and not the other way round. there isnt a definate confirmation of rogal dorn being dead either. to tell you the truth the only way chaos will be combated is if the primarchs are around anyway has the Imperium doesnt have any other superhuman heroes to save the day and the emperor is unlikely the be able to do it all himself or he would have by now.


----------



## grey-slayer (May 10, 2008)

Your posts inspired me to write a little piece myself. I've written it a bit like the heretical prophecies that GW like to scatter in their fiction. Could use some work but I thought it might be cool to play with the idea.

The loyal sons will return in the final hours to finish a crusade begun ten millennia past.
The Wolf shall escape the eye, with him the cursed brothers and an ancient ally.
The Lion who sleeps shall awaken to cleanse his Legion of a secret stain.
The Angel, thought broken, shall fly again; soaring once more to battle old foes.
The Khan shall emerge from the portal of the ancients with the head of the lost in hand and bodies of missing brothers beside.
The Dragon will emerge from the darkness to breathe flame once more.
The Raven’s wings shall spread and carry him from the madness back into the light.
The Siegemaster entombed will break free of his amber prison to stand guard once more.
The Consul, frozen in time, shall overcome the poison of the brother and return to revenge old wounds.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

if anyone liked this vote for it here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=112765#post112765


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

just a bump in case any new comers havent found it yet, enjoy!


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

grey-slayer said:


> Your posts inspired me to write a little piece myself. I've written it a bit like the heretical prophecies that GW like to scatter in their fiction. Could use some work but I thought it might be cool to play with the idea.
> 
> The loyal sons will return in the final hours to finish a crusade begun ten millennia past.
> The Wolf shall escape the eye, with him the cursed brothers and an ancient ally.
> ...



Ei dude... This is cool... Hahaha... Are you gonna maka a story out of this?...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ei... Observe the proper placement of the punctuation marks, like commas... Hehehe... Nice story... Hahaha...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> please leave some honest comments. im not a great writer but thought i would give it a go. if anyone thinks something could be changed or whatever feel free to leave a comment.


your being too hard on yourself, that was an excellent, excellent story!!! Well written, it reminds me why I like the Space Wolves. Very well written, grade +A story:biggrin:, worthy of being published in the Black Library:goodpost:!!!!


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude that is the a really good story!!! Black Libary Standard

k can you mail me all the links of your stories i have to read them all, and by the way Ferrus is my favourite primarch and in his story (the collosus head is really good ,never thought of that) but i had a idea that the heads was actuallys the first captains.

they were both bald and looked similar (say's so in the FULGRIM book), make Ferrus's story awesome plz:victory::goodpost:


----------

